# How do you pronounce "Kyuss"?



## Menexenus (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to today's pointless poll topic!  

For all you Age of Worms players and DMs, I'm curious how you say the name "Kyuss".  When I say it, it has two syllables and rhymes with the word "pious".  But it just occurred to me today that others might say it as one syllable (rhyming with "puss" - using the "y" as a consonant instead of a vowel).  I imagine there are other possible pronunciations as well. 

If you think you can describe it, let me know how you say it!


----------



## werk (Jun 19, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyuss_(Greyhawk)


----------



## Menexenus (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the quick link, Werk!  I wonder where the author of this entry got his pronunciation.  (Is it official?  If so, what source did he/she use?  Anybody know?)


----------



## Beckett (Jun 19, 2006)

James Jacobs posted a pronunciation on one of the threads over on Paizo's AOW board.  Looks like the wiki page agrees with him.


----------



## Henry (Jun 19, 2006)

I say "Kyuss" (pious), but I can see "high-moose", myself, especially because "Gaius" is also pronounced similarly to "pious". "Kye-oose."


----------



## demiurge1138 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm one of those "rhymes with cuss" people. Rare, I know. Incorrect by the official pronounciation. But it's short, snappy, and with some of my players I'd have to worry about Eberron's King Kaius (which I pronounce rhyming with pious).

Demiurge out.


----------



## Presto2112 (Jun 19, 2006)

I've always pronounced is like rhyming with "puss" or "wuss".  it always made it mentally easier to deal with a Spawn of Rhymes With Wuss.


----------



## davidschwartznz (Jun 20, 2006)

I voted 1 syllable, but really 1-1/2. I pronounce the 'ky' like the 'kj' in Kjeldor. (Maybe refernecing another fictional name isn't the best way to go?)


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jun 20, 2006)

I pronounce it like Presto - the "Y" is a consonant and the "uss" rhymes with "wuss".

That probably sounds a little different than what Americans are imagining, because "wuss" in an Australian accent is a little deeper or more guttural than in an American accent. The "u" is similar to the "oo" in "wool".


----------



## the Jester (Jun 20, 2006)

1.5 syllables here, too...

Say the words "key us" together really fast, but shorten the "key" until its barely a syllable of its own and extend the sibbilance in "us" and you've pretty well got it.


----------



## chaotix42 (Jun 20, 2006)

I pronounce it exactly as the Jester does. Kee-us, the "kee" being pronounced quickly and the "us" carrying out with a slight hiss.


----------



## jester47 (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah I am in the "key us" camp too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 20, 2006)

werk said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kyuss_(Greyhawk)



Despite that, I have been saying it, and will continue to say it as key-USS.


----------



## Erithtotl (Jun 20, 2006)

All these years of being a fan of the band Kyuss, I always assumed the name must have been from mythology somewhere, but according to wikipedia, they actually named themselves after the D&D Kyuss.  And they pronounce it the RIGHT way, (like pious, above)


----------



## Greylock (Jun 20, 2006)

Dang it. Names should be obvious sometimes as to pronounciation, Kyuss being one.

Funny aside:

Started a new game with a group of new folks the other night. After an hour, we'd pretty much wrapped up the part where all the characters meet and explain themselves. All the players (including myself) took notes furiously. Noting player names, char names, hints of class, heritage, and etc and etc. 

After a bit, one player looked at me, and said, "How do you pronounce your character's name again?" See, all the players seemed to have used name generators.

I carefully and slowly said, "His name is T-H-O-M-A-S."


----------

